# Suunto Ambit update 2.5.6!



## gfmedia (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, popped my watch (v1) on this AM and lo and behold mandatory update! Can't find what was updated but excited


----------



## Hrti (May 5, 2012)

No changelog yet, but guess they have delivered functions as promised post Ambit 2 launch:



> AMBIT Feature SW Upgrade (2.5 SW-version) AMBIT 2.5 SW-version will be made available in Movescount.com by end June 2013 and will bring the following most frequently asked new features ofcurrent AMBIT users:
> 
> 
> *a) Further enriched Suunto Apps (to Ambit2 level with rich math functions, new variables, sound andbacklight. NOTE: For original AMBIT only one App remains available per sport mode.)
> ...


Battery charge level in % is now available on my ambit 1. Same goes for countdown timer (can now have both stopwatch and countdown timer as two "home screens" on the watch). It is also possible to activate autopause within an exercise. I've just updated, so haven't made a move yet, but guess maximum speed of an exercise will be part of the exercise summary on the watch itself. Guess the other features are available through Movescount after today's update  Really pleased with this update!


----------



## gfmedia (Nov 27, 2012)

changelog updated: 

Suunto Ambit 2.5 --------------------------------- - 
Further enriched Suunto Apps (to Ambit2 level with rich math functions, new variables, sound and backlight. NOTE: For original AMBIT only one App remains available per sport mode.) 
- Storm Alarm App 
- Sunrise/Sunset App 
- Countdown timer 
- Autopause 
- Maximum speed of an exercise on watch 
- Battery charge level (%) 
- Improved connection stability to pods and belts 
- Faster move sync to Movescount 
- Improved scaling of barometer graph
- Backlight is turned on for autolap only in night mode


----------



## gfmedia (Nov 27, 2012)

I've been thru every screen where is the battery level?


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

Not for me! Can't get a connection. The Ambit is recognised by Moveslink but fails to sync as Movescount is down and then the update fails. Marvellous.


----------



## Hrti (May 5, 2012)

gfmedia said:


> I've been thru every screen where is the battery level?


Press the "view" button while on the main screen (with time/date). You're now able to use the third row to show day of week, seconds, dual time and finally battery %. It looks like this:


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

So how come I can't access this update then, or did you manage to by chance before Movescount went down? I synced OK this morning but as soon as Movescount went down I can't do anything.


----------



## Tony L (Jun 6, 2012)

Just synced & updated to SW2.5.6. Bonus added which was not mentioned by Suunto in earlier upgrade notice: They have included improvement to Barograph scale. Now, my Ambit1 is a GPS explorer watch, as Suunto originally advertised. Thank you Suunto!

However, for me, there is still one unresolved issue with Suunto, the screen problem.


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

OK, I'm updated.


----------



## slav_2000 (Mar 26, 2013)

Fused Alti ?
Fixed problems with prefix/postfix in App interpreter?


----------



## JonMcG (Jun 27, 2013)

I am new to Ambit (not 2 or 2.5), Does it support the sunrise/sunset app? If it does how do I put it on the watch. It has upgraded and I have the battery % and countdown.


----------



## RockBird (Mar 10, 2013)

Seems I can't get my customizations into the watch


----------



## RockBird (Mar 10, 2013)

RockBird said:


> Seems I can't get my customizations into the watch


This happens on a system where I have Moveslink v1.1.36. I switched to another PC with Moveslink v1.1.35 and I have again my settings into the watch. Don't know if the version or the system made the difference.


----------



## Goost (Mar 26, 2012)

What do they mean by Storm app *??? *I`ve got an Ambit 1.

Greetzz,
Geert


----------



## arq4001 (Jan 12, 2013)

How turn on / off auto pause in ambit 1??


----------



## arq4001 (Jan 12, 2013)

arq4001 said:


> How turn on / off auto pause in ambit 1??


I found it.









Gear-customizacion- sport mode-advanced settings


----------



## fredricl (Dec 5, 2012)

Aargh, running-summary still shows speed instead of pace in clock. Stop this madness now, or at least in next update! After that I will hold my peace, and my Ambit1 will be with me forevermore. I'm a runner, not a vehicle - I run and think in min/km, not in km/h.
How does autopause register, like the previous manual pause with registration during the pause?


----------



## Pmassun (Oct 16, 2012)

OK, so when I'm trekking I can only have the sunrise/sunset app or the storm alarm, but not both.


----------



## ubiwan (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally: autopause! But unfortunately max. speed is only available in the summary and not as a data field :-(


----------



## byasini (Feb 28, 2013)

Finally. 
Suunto is a noble company. 
Thanks. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slav_2000 (Mar 26, 2013)

Fused Alti does not exists in Ambit1... Why? It is so simple to do it, as it is software tool, not depending on hardware...

Thanks God, they fixed postfix/prefix issue, therefore, a lot of apps are available for 1st Ambit now.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

slav_2000 said:


> Fused Alti does not exists in Ambit1... Why? It is so simple to do it, as it is software tool, not depending on hardware...
> 
> Thanks God, they fixed postfix/prefix issue, therefore, a lot of apps are available for 1st Ambit now.


I agree with you for your first saying: Fused Alti would be a useful app for all runners/bikers ... but obviously too less memory in the "cheap" Ambit1 - shame on that person who decided this when planning the Ambit ... and then all these advertisements and promises before starting with the watch...


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

Pmassun said:


> OK, so when I'm trekking I can only have the sunrise/sunset app or the storm alarm, but not both.


You can set up one exercise with just the sunrise app and have your storm alarm app with the trekking exercise or even additionally as a separate exercise. Sunset/Sunrise don't change that much each day, so you can just start that exercise once during the day to get the time, but during your trek you'll have the storm alarm active all the time.


----------



## srwilson (Jun 16, 2012)

Why do I not see an Autopause option under the Advanced settings for my Ambit? 
Why do I not see an option to save the Storm Alarm app?
Why do I not see an option to save the Sunrise/Sunset app?

Why am I not surprised that I can't do what Suunto says I should be able to do?

Watch is updated... 
Movescount App updated...

????????

Edit: Well, it seems there is an issue with Google Chrome and Movescount. Using IE I get the same options it seems everyone else has gotten. So there you go...

Edit #2 : Nope, sorry, only get the option to set Autopause with IE; Still cannot save the Storm Alarm app.

Edit #3: Ok, Now after using IE to see the Autopause I can now see the autopause option in Chrome %-). Still no saving of apps...


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

Firefox (21) has the option to save apps, so does IE 8, although IE8 now screws up the display as it's no longer centered.


----------



## srwilson (Jun 16, 2012)

bowesmana said:


> Firefox (21) has the option to save apps, so does IE 8, although IE8 now screws up the display as it's no longer centered.


This is so strange. I do not get the *save app* button no matter which browser I use. Tried IE, Chrome, and now Firefox. o|


----------



## MadAri (Oct 19, 2012)

srwilson said:


> This is so strange. I do not get the *save app* button no matter which browser I use. Tried IE, Chrome, and now Firefox. o|
> 
> View attachment 1136979


Hi, are you sure that you didnt save app before? Because when you have saved app once that save-button disappear and app is ready to use.

<MadAri>

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pmassun (Oct 16, 2012)

bowesmana said:


> You can set up one exercise with just the sunrise app and have your storm alarm app with the trekking exercise or even additionally as a separate exercise. Sunset/Sunrise don't change that much each day, so you can just start that exercise once during the day to get the time, but during your trek you'll have the storm alarm active all the time.


Thanks for your suggestion. Sounds as a sensible workaround.


----------



## byasini (Feb 28, 2013)

Does sunrise.sunset app need a gps data?
I create an exercise without gps data jjust for sunset sunrise time. But it's not working

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

srwilson said:


> This is so strange. I do not get the *save app* button no matter which browser I use. Tried IE, Chrome, and now Firefox. o|
> 
> View attachment 1136979


Get a mac and run safari.. Only issue is you won't be able to delete certain apps, for that you'll need Firefox. All good fun eh!


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

byasini said:


> Does sunrise.sunset app need a gps data?
> I create an exercise without gps data jjust for sunset sunrise time. But it's not working


Not sure how it would do it otherwise. Mine works with GPS.


----------



## byasini (Feb 28, 2013)

byasini said:


> Does sunrise.sunset app need a gps data?
> I create an exercise without gps data jjust for sunset sunrise time. But it's not working
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I check it. It need to have gps on.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tkao2025 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, so is there no way to add to personal apps to an activity? I would like to add both 10K timer and storm alarm, but not able to. I don't remember this being a problem before, or I just didn't notice.


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

tkao2025 said:


> Ok, so is there no way to add to personal apps to an activity? I would like to add both 10K timer and storm alarm, but not able to. I don't remember this being a problem before, or I just didn't notice.


This must have passed you by.... the Ambit1 only has the ability to have 1 app per activity whereas the new Ambit2 can have multiple, can't recall if the limit is 3 or 5. It's been a big source of frustration and anger for many and caused much debate!


----------



## srwilson (Jun 16, 2012)

MadAri said:


> Hi, are you sure that you didnt save app before? Because when you have saved app once that save-button disappear and app is ready to use.


MadAri, Genius!!! ;-) Me, not so much...:roll:

I guess it had been so long ago that I had completely forgotten about it. I'm all smiles now.

Thanks!!!


----------



## littlewaywelt (Feb 6, 2013)

There seems to be a problem with the countdown timer and stopwatch; after a given period of time, they aren't visible as you tab through the main screens, so you have to go back and re-enable them. The old setup allowed it to stay on your main screens once enabled. 

I don't get why sunrise sunset is just an app. This seems like it would be a minimal impact to have as a constant like on the cores, same deal for the storm alarm. These are two functions I like having constant access to and don't want to enable an activity just to use.


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

littlewaywelt said:


> I don't get why sunrise sunset is just an app. This seems like it would be a minimal impact to have as a constant like on the cores, same deal for the storm alarm. These are two functions I like having constant access to and don't want to enable an activity just to use.


I'm guessing its to do with memory use. What I would like to see displayed which requires no 'app' to do so is live % of MHR (as a field value) when the Ambit is set to display as BPM and the same for % of Lactate Threshold. At present I have apps but can't see both together within the same activity which is a shame.


----------



## EvoOlli (May 22, 2012)

littlewaywelt said:


> There seems to be a problem with the countdown timer and stopwatch; after a given period of time, they aren't visible as you tab through the main screens, so you have to go back and re-enable them. The old setup allowed it to stay on your main screens once enabled.
> 
> I don't get why sunrise sunset is just an app. This seems like it would be a minimal impact to have as a constant like on the cores, same deal for the storm alarm. These are two functions I like having constant access to and don't want to enable an activity just to use.


Same for me....especially the vanishing of the Stopwatch after a give time is annoying...


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

eeun said:


> Get a mac and run safari.. Only issue is you won't be able to delete certain apps, for that you'll need Firefox. All good fun eh!


I am using mac and Safari, latest on each. adding apps works unless already in your library and now you can remove any app you want, my experience so far.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

littlewaywelt said:


> There seems to be a problem with the countdown timer and stopwatch; after a given period of time, they aren't visible as you tab through the main screens, so you have to go back and re-enable them. The old setup allowed it to stay on your main screens once enabled.


This is the way it works on Ambit2, I think the reason is you can have either stopwatch or countdown but not both. Provides more flexibility but I was surprised as well when it disappeared. Would be nice to have your last selection stay!

I will request this.


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

Did you notice that if you enable the stopwatch and the countdown timer, past some time, they disable automatically?

By the other hand, I don't like a lot how the sun rise and sunset is displayed, as a countdown timer. I really miss how this feature worked in the X10. But I can live with it.

Also I miss the seven days memory of the barometric graphic of the X10. It could be a great addition to be able to predict the weather...


----------



## mnaranjo (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Suunto for the improves!
But I miss those small requested upgrades in navigation:
- Breadcrumb for trackback
- 100m scale track window


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

mnaranjo said:


> Thanks Suunto for the improves!
> But I miss those small requested upgrades in navigation:
> - Breadcrumb for trackback
> - 100m scale track window


Be patient - maybe with Ambit3 
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


----------



## roots_n_rocks (Apr 5, 2013)

JoggWithoutDog said:


> Be patient - maybe with Ambit3
> JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


Yeah, probably spring 2014...


----------



## Premmit (Sep 20, 2012)

Isn't there a way to get sunrise/sunset on the home screen? And display it as a countdown timer??? What's wrong with giving the accurate time for sunrise/sunset based on GPS location?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt (Oct 30, 2011)

Why didn't anybody take my bet about the sun times app... could be rich by now...

Yeah, it's different. And it's pretty great when you're out on an overnight-ultra, maybe with an exercise mode customized to not even show time (what for?) and able to see at a glance that you've got 13 hours to sunset (... Guess in what time I finished the Lavaredo UltraTrail last Saturday  ...) or 6 hours 15 more to go by the light of your headlamp (... See my Ambit2 review / Alpannonia trail report...)


----------



## dmc-01 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just got my Ambit2, and have a question about the latest update and sunrise/sunset feature/app.

The latest update just came out, but the date for the Sunrise/Sunset app is dated April 12, 2013.

http://www.movescount.com/apps/app10000003-SunriseSunset

Based on the release notes, I would have expected the app's date to be the same as the recent firmware update.

Actually, upon the first reading of the release notes, I expected this feature to be integrated, rather than from an external app.

Am I missing something?


----------

